# Birds of [email protected] Reptile Club



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, this may not seem wholly appropriate for the bird section, but PLEASE READ ON!










Hi everyone...

So here are the details for the 6th meeting of Manchester Reptile Club....we've been running for half a year now, and we're having a special evening to celebrate!

While all of our reptiles will be well looked after in the room upstairs, Kevin and Jo from Falconry Life Displays will be bringing their fantastic birds of prey for the first couple of hours to show us in the back garden of the New Dane Bank pub. To see their impressive collection, visit Exciting falconry displays - hawk experience days - falconry display

We're also going to try and get some local press coverage for the club at this meet, so a good attendance is important.....DON'T FORGET IT'S A WEEK EARLIER THAN USUAL, and ENTRY IS FREE (more cash for beer)!

Also, remember that there is an ever growing facebook group for the club where we publicise upcoming events first, where you can advertise anything you want to sell, or if you just want to share some random thought or how rough you feel in the mornings! To join the group, send a PM to myself, missygrumps (Emma), or swift_wraith (Anthony), or do a search on facebook for Manchester Reptile Club and ask to join.


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

if i can get some time off work i might pop over for that!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> if i can get some time off work i might pop over for that!


That would be amazing to get a visitor from Ireland!!! Hope to see you there!:2thumb:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah it would be good to meet up with some of you guys, the other half is going mad cos all i talk about is snake,lizards, mantids and birds of prey so she would love the time away from that ha ha


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I would so love to come, but as i`m a wheelchair user, i`d never get up the stairs, such a shame too. Still, i hope you all have a wonderful turn out & wicked meet:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone.....

Sorry I've not been updating the threads for a while, I'm having a crazy busy month with work, which is ace 'cos I need the cash! (my mini-zoo won't feed itself)

So the meet on the 22nd (next sunday) is shaping up to be a really fun night. Lots of new people have been getting in touch asking about it, which is great. I've also been emailing the likes of Granada TV and the Evening News, hoping that they might want to come and see us....we won't find out til the end of the week though (fingers crossed!) So bring along your most impressive and beautiful reps:2thumb:

Of course we'll also have the fantastic birds of prey....and the main raffle prize will be the chance to hold the big bald eagle (or appropriately sized bird for kids) for a photo opportunity...dead exciting!

Extra bit of news.....anyone who attends the club over the next two months will have an extra advantage when it comes to scoring at "The Herp(i)es" in July (more about that event next month)

I always get quite excited in the week running up to the meet, so I'm looking forward to seeing you all then!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Manchester reptile club on Granada reports
Youtube version for everyone who cant get on Granada reports website
YouTube - ‪MRC live on Granada Reports.avi‬‏


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are the photos from las night's meet...I'm posting the link here because there are loads of great bird of prey pics too. We had a harris hawk, a peregrine x saker falcon, a bengal eagle owl, a ferruginous hawk, a bald eagle and griffon vulture!

Follow this link:
Leaving Facebook... | Facebook

Thanks to everyone for coming....we had about 60 - 70 people there!


----------

